# SIMBIN bringt DTM Experience



## Kerkilabro (18. Oktober 2013)

Die Demo als Download: DTM Experience - Your driving game  Die Vollversion soll gegen Ende 2013 erscheinen/veröffentlicht werden.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren der Demo 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONF6NKSMBkE


----------



## aloha84 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

....und er lädt....und lädt.....naja mal sehen, bei simbim bin ich eigentlich guter Hoffnung.
Achso und das sie soger eine Demo bringen ist.....


----------



## acti0n (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Das Menü ist ja mal so RICHTIG schlecht. Schlecht zu bedienen, häßlich, umständlich.

Die Autos sehen innen total unecht aus, aber das Fahren macht immerhin sehr viel Spaß. Ich hab es allerdings noch nicht mit meinem Wheel getestet sondern nur mit einem Xbox 360 Controller im Get Real Schwierigkeitsmodus.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Kein Plan was ihr alle für Probleme mit dem Menü habt lol...

Große leicht zu erreichende Buttons, übersichtlich...


Manche Dinge werden ich wohl nie verstehen


----------



## acti0n (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Übersichtlich? Man muss sich über mehrere Ebenden durchklkcken dann ist alles so seltsam im Kreis angeordnet usw. 

Ist nicht so mein Fall. Bedienfreundlichkeit ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Andregee (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Den Eindruck hat man nur am Anfang. Wenn man es mal ein klein wenig intensiver benutzt hat, erkennt man erst die Logik dahinter und das das ganze viel einfacher ist, als diese verschachtelten üblichen Untermenüs


----------



## acti0n (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Ich möchte auch keine verschachtelten Untermenüs. Wenn dies der Fall ist, ist auch dort etwas gewaltig schief gelaufen.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Ich frag mich immer noch, was da als Vollversion kommen soll? 3 Autos und 9 Strecken? Simbin sollte mal lieber endlich ne Zeitgemäße Grafik entwickeln anstatt den alten Mist immer nur neu zu verpacken und für teuer Geld an den Mann zu bringen. Ich habs nach 2 Runden direkt wieder deinstalliert. Wieder kein Triple Screen Support, Grafik nur mittelmäßig bis schlecht, Sound ok aber nicht weltbewegend, Fahrphysik auch nichts neues, fährt sich wie alle anderen Simbin Titel auch. Laaaaaangweilig.


----------



## acti0n (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Sollen die vielleicht noch GT-Fahrzeuge und Formel Fahrzeuge in eine DTM-Sim packen und vielleicht noch ein paar Amerikanische Strecken?


----------



## ShrinkField (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

ITC (DLC) Packs wären natürlich der Knüller(so wie die alten F1 Wagen bei Kotmasters)..aber glaube kaum das die dass machen...3 Autos und 9 Strecken wär natürlich etwas mager...


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Oktober 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Sollen die vielleicht noch GT-Fahrzeuge und Formel Fahrzeuge in eine DTM-Sim packen und vielleicht noch ein paar Amerikanische Strecken?



Möglichkeiten gibt es viele. Nur DTM ist halt arg wenig für nen Vollpreistitel. Vielleicht fährt ja im Rahmenprogramm was interessantes, dass man mit dazu tun kann.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5cogocI5x8


----------



## Jor-El (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Ahjo, vielleicht kommen da noch andere Jahrgänge der DTM als DLC. Die 80er und 90er mit Ford, Alfa und Opel hatte schon ihren Charme.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Das wäre natürlich auch super. So ists auf jeden Fall ziemlich mau. Da kann man besser irgend nen Mod für Race oder so fahren, da zahlt man wenigstens nicht nochmal extra.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfqG-xa5WAM


----------



## Jor-El (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Auf Gamestar.de gibt es einen Vorabbericht, wo man anmerkt, dass es Anfangs keinen Multiplayer geben wird.
Dafür soll aber die KI super sein.
Leider gibt es von anderen Seiten noch keine Berichte, die das bestätigen.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Besonders gut finde ich die Kommentare zu der Werbung, die Gamestar für das Spiel da macht.


----------



## Jor-El (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Aber eher traurig was der Redakteur über GTR³ schreibt:



			
				Heiko Klinge schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was zum Thema GTR 3: Nach meinen (ziemlich verlässlichen) Infos stehen die Chancen gleich Null. Hauptproblem sind die Lizenzen für Marken wie Lamborghini, Porsche oder Ferrari. Die liegen nämlich nicht bei der FIA GT, sondern bei den jeweiligen Autoherstellern. Und die haben derzeit fast alle bestehende Exklusivverträge mit entweder Gran Turimso oder Forza.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Wohl eher mit EA


----------



## Ich 15 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

also Porsche ist doch bei EA und Lamborghini und Ferrari sind nicht an Gt oder Forza gebunden... aber im Kern hat er vielleicht recht.


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Da wird's wohl eher am nicht vorhandenen Geld seitens Simbin scheitern.


----------



## Jor-El (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Yep. Wie immer das liebe Geld. Ich fand es schon im X Rebirth Interview erschreckend, wie sich die Entwickler von DLC zu DLC hangeln um zu überleben und offen zugeben, ohne Steam schon längst am Ende gewesen wären.
Mittlerweile darf man über jedes Nischenprodukt glücklich sein, gerade im Sim Bereich.

Da DTM Experience wohl nur auf der DTM Seite verkauft wird, werde ich es wohl auslassen. ich befürchte es wird ins Spiele-Nirvana wandern, wie schon die anderen Simbim-Werbespiele von Volvo und BMW.
Aber jetzt, wo sie das Projekt bald durch haben, wird vllt. wieder mehr Fokus auf RaceRoom gesetzt. Mal schauen.


----------



## Ich 15 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Wenn sie die scheinbar sehr gute KI von DTM E mal endlich in R3E einbauen würden, hätte ich letztens bei 50% off auch mal zugeschlagen aber so finde ich es langweilig. Das Problem bei mir ist das in der nächsten Zeit einfach zu viele gute Rennspiele erscheinen werden z.B. GT 6, AC, P.C. da fällt es mir dann schwer für SimBin zu entscheiden. Vermutlich wird es Asetto Corsa wenn die eine brauchbare KI einbauen. Der Sound, KI von SimBin mit der Fahrphysik von Rfactor oder AC mit der Grafik von P.C. mit dem Umfang eines GT und schon würde einen die Entscheidung nicht mehr so schwerfallen ...


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Schön wäre mal nen Spiel mit nem richtig guten Multiplayer. Da gibt es bisher zu iracing keine Alternative. Vielleicht schafft AC es ja da was anständiges auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Was ihr euch immer entscheiden müsst...

Ich zock alles was es an Rennspiele gibt und kommt...


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Das ist schön, dass du noch soviel Zeit hast. Ich muss arbeiten, hab Familie und nen Haus um das ich mich kümmern muss. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit für Hobbys und das bissl an Zeit, was überbleibt möchte ich ungern mit schlechten Spielen verbringen.


----------



## Andregee (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Tja dann hilft nur eins. Scheidung, ausziehen, Single Haushalt und etwas Hartzen


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Haha


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Yep. Wie immer das liebe Geld. Ich fand es schon im X Rebirth Interview erschreckend, wie sich die Entwickler von DLC zu DLC hangeln um zu überleben und offen zugeben,


Allerdings muss hier auch die Qualität stimmen damit es gekauft wird und Geld reinkommt.



> ohne Steam schon längst am Ende gewesen wären.


Was ich vermisse ist die Antwort warum man die Box nicht ohne Steam vertreibt. Zumindest in DE.
Klar ist das man eine digitale Version über Steam anbieten sollte um die Weltweite Verbreitung zu erhöhen.
Andere Entwickler machen es genauso zB CD Project ,Daedalic oder King Art Games mit Battle World Kronos, dort hat man die Wahl zwischen Steam, GoG und DRM Freier Box.
Einige Verhaltensweise sind da nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar.

Dazu passt DRM nicht zu Deep Silvers Aussagrn von den letzten Tagen


> I think we just need to make sure that the games we publish are worth the money, and certainly there is always this piracy situation that any publisher has. No publisher can tackle, really


Die sich aber irgendwie nur auf Uplay und Origin beziehen, obwohl Steam auch DRM ist.

Das letze DTM Spiel ist ja auch schon alt, da war Opel noch dabei und Codemasters der Entwickler.
Aber dort war mehr als nur die DTM dabei.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2AV5lOQT58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (3. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Derzeit kann man die DTM-Autos auch noch in Raceroom Racing Experience testen.
DTM Experience wird auch als AddOn zu R3E erscheinen.

Damit ist klar, dass beide Titel voneinander profitieren werden, z.B. was KI und Multiplayer angeht.


----------



## 1awd1 (3. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Wie sollen die voneinander profitieren? Ist doch eh beides das selbe. Du glaubst doch nicht, dass hier für 3 Autos und 9 Strecken nen komplett neues Spiel entwickelt wurde? Die haben die alte Engine genommen und die eh schon fertigen Strecken kommen dann einfach zusammen mit 3 neuen Autos in eine neue Verpackung, mehr nicht. Und das ist wieder genau das, was Klimbin schon seit Jahren macht, alten Kram für neues Geld verticken....


----------



## rolli (3. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Ich meine, dass die (offenbar gute) KI von DTM Experience auch in R3E Einzug halten wird und genauso der Multiplayer in beiden Titeln.
Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Habt ihr an den Wettbewerben teil genommen?
In einer Amateurwertung bin ich in den Top10 und beiße mir die Zähne an der 1:32er Marke aus. 
Ich hoffe, dass ichs noch irgendwie unter die Top3 schaffe. 
Und die Freaks von Logix hauen im Get Real Modus ne 1:31,9 raus.


----------



## Andregee (3. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Hast du mal gesehen wie. Vor der Kurve die Gänge durchreißen und dann quer rumsliden wie hirmamputiert. Das hat mit fahren nichts zu tun und ist nur möglich weil die mechanischen Schäden deaktiviert sind


----------



## ak1504 (4. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Junge junge was war denn hier auf dem Nachmittag los..? Märchenstunde..?


----------



## Andregee (6. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Wie meinst du das? Konnte nicht von Hänsel und Gretel lesen.


----------



## ak1504 (6. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Das >>> 





1awd1 schrieb:


> Wie sollen die voneinander profitieren? Ist doch eh  beides das selbe. Du glaubst doch nicht, dass hier für 3 Autos und 9  Strecken nen komplett neues Spiel entwickelt wurde? Die haben die alte  Engine genommen und die eh schon fertigen Strecken kommen dann einfach  zusammen mit 3 neuen Autos in eine neue Verpackung, mehr nicht. Und das  ist wieder genau das, was Klimbin schon seit Jahren macht, alten Kram  für neues Geld verticken....


----------



## 1awd1 (6. November 2013)

wieso Märchen? Das entspricht doch den Tatsachen. die DTM Geschichte enthält nichts wirklich neu entwickeltes. selbe alte Engine wie bei rrrrre, nix neues.


----------



## rolli (6. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Naja, zumindest die Audio-Engine wurde seit Race07 weiterentwickelt:
Damals gab es noch keinen fetten 5.1-Sound.


----------



## Andregee (6. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*



rolli schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest die Audio-Engine wurde seit Race07 weiterentwickelt:
> Damals gab es noch keinen fetten 5.1-Sound.



Dann mal her mit dem Screenshot von Race07, mit detailierten Trackshadows, Godrays mit sich darin reflektierenden Partikeleffekten, Echtzeitreflexionen usw.

Als Anhaltspunkt zum Nachstellen mit Race ein Screenshot von R3E aus Monza

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3422/eg8aug3i_jpg.htm


----------



## rolli (6. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Ich bin ja ebenfalls der Meinung, dass sich optisch schon viel getan hat seit Race07.
Nur scheint die Meinung nicht jeder zu teilen.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass sich seit Race nicht weiter entwickelt hat, sondern es das selbe wie rrrre ist. Wobei sich aber natürlich auch seit Race nicht wirklich viel sehenswertes getan hat und das Spiel jetzt schon alt aussieht.


----------



## rolli (6. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Natürlich ist es dasselbe wie R3E, ist ja im Prinzip ein Standalone-AddOn dazu.


----------



## ak1504 (7. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Manche haben ebend die berühmten Tomaten auf den Augen


----------



## Ich 15 (8. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM_YzL9r_lM


----------



## rolli (8. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Der Nürburgring ist nun für eine Woche mit den DTM-Autos in R3E fahrbar! 

@Ich 15
Irgendwie kann der Reuter das besser als ich...
Naja, der macht das ja auch beruflich.


----------



## Maasta1982 (12. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

An sich finde ich das Race-Game ja sehr cool! Macht auch richtig Gaudie!

Nur wie in aller Welt bekommen die Jungs aus dem Leaderboard der Dtm-Experience Homepage eine 1:32 auf Hockenheim hingezaubert!???

Die Demo lässt ja auf der mittleren Schwierigkeitsstufe keine Einstellungen am Wagen zu, sprich hier fährt jeder mit dem gleich Wagen!

Ich fahre echt schon einige Jahre Rennen und bin absolut begeistert mit Lenkrad, Pedalen+Schaltung am fahren, nur schaffe ich mit Müh und Not
die 1:35,3! 

Eine Sekunde Rückstand würde ich verkraften, aber wo soll ich bitte 3 Sekunden rausholen???

Geht es jemandem ähnlich wie mir? Ist mir echt nen Rätsel das Ganze...!

Cheers


----------



## Andregee (12. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

[DTM Experience] Audi A5 DTM | 1.33.050 - YouTube

Du musst den Verstand ausschalten und fahren wie man eignetlich nicht fährt.


----------



## ak1504 (13. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Die Demo is auch ne ganz andere Version des Games wie diese jetzt in R3E als Challenge integrierte und die Zeiten sind somit nich vergleichbar.

Desweiteren wird laut Membern von LogiX mit 230 Grad am Wheel und Lenksperre von 10 Grad gefahren.

Für Get Real gibt es diese Setups für den Nürburgring >





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maasta1982 (13. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Okay, danke für den Einblick in solch eine schnelle, aber leider nicht schöne Runde!
Unglaublich wie hier die Gänge runtergerattert werden, das wäre der sofortige Motortot  !

R3E ist das Kürzel für welches Rennspiel? RaceRoomExperience?
Soll heissen die Fahrer welches R3E besitzen haben andere=bessere Voraussetzungen schnelle Runden zu fahren?

Ich wusste hier gibt es nen Haken  !

Auch danke für die Setups, habe aber leider nur den Hockenheimring zur Verfügung!

LG, Maasta


----------



## ak1504 (13. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Ja die Demo beinhaltet nur Hockenheim aber der Wettbewerb läuft über RaceRoom Racing... Das sollte man installiert haben um daran teilnehmen zu können...

Registrierung kann aber bischen dauern also mit der Antwortmail...

Da DTME und auch R3E in Entwicklung sind ändert sich natürlich mit jedem Update auch meist einiges an Physik, Reifen u.a. daher der Hinweis...


----------



## ak1504 (30. November 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Neue Demo..!

Full Grid, Tracktest @ Oschersleben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DTM Experience - Your driving game


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

gleich mal die DEMO ziehen. Das ganze Spiel kann man für 40€ kaufen. ist es schon spielbar?
edit:
am 5 Dezember kommt es


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

40€??? Für 9 Strecken, 3 Autos und mittelmäßige Grafik ist das schon frech. 

 Edit: Wo ist der Multiplayer?


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Das liegt preislich auch über meinen Erwartungen aber ich finde es trotzdem besser als z.B. ein F1 von Codemasters. Die Grafik ist gut und der Sound genial. Wenn die KI jetzt noch gut ist könnte es echt was für mich werden.(aber nicht für 40€)


> Wo ist der Multiplayer?


es gibt keinen SimBin hat den aber auch noch nicht für R3E fertiggestellt.(vielleicht kommt er noch als Patch oder nächstes Jahr einem möglichen neuen DTM Spiel)


----------



## ak1504 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Weder der Preis noch ein Release zu diesem Zeitpunkt gehen auf das Konto von Simbin..!

Gleiche Story wie immer in der Spieleindustrie wenn Publisher Druck machen...


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Das Spiel ist doch fertig also geht doch der Zeitpunkt vollkommen in Ordnung. Das Spiel wirkt auch fertig, ok es hat keinen MP aber niemand weiß ob es den auch haben sollte. Die KI soll aber wirklich gut sein.


> Gleiche Story wie immer in der Spieleindustrie wenn Publisher Druck machen...


 Das Spiel war eine Auftragsarbeit von der DTM. Da gab es einen Vertrag und den musste/hat SimBin eingehalten und wenn nicht wäre es die Schuld von SimBin.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Endlich, hier gibts mehr Infos:

DTM | DTM Experience
_
"Mit der bevorstehenden Veröffentlichung können Fans und Racer nicht nur in die DTM Saison 2013 starten. Als besonderen Höhepunkt erhalten alle Käufer Zugang zur kommenden DTM Experience 2014, die auch den Online Multiplayer Modus umfasst."_


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Das hört sich ja gar nicht mal so schlecht an wenn man die nächste Version mit MP kostenlos bekommt. Wenn am 6 nicht GT 6 kommen würde und ein neuer AC Patch wäre es fast einen kauf wert.


----------



## rolli (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Ich verweise mal auf meinen Post im anderen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...aceroom-racing-experience-17.html#post5936980

Das Angebot, DTM 2014 kostenlos zu erhalten, gilt doch hoffentlich auch, wenn man es als AddOn zu R3E kauft?
Wer R3E bereits hat, wird sich doch eher nicht noch ein Standalone-Game herunterladen.
Jedenfalls finde ich die AddOn-Lösung bequemer.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist Multiplayer ja geplant.
Sind auch Boxenstopps und dynamisches Wetter geplant?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*



rolli schrieb:


> Ich verweise mal auf meinen Post im anderen Thread:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...aceroom-racing-experience-17.html#post5936980
> 
> Das Angebot, DTM 2014 kostenlos zu erhalten, gilt doch hoffentlich auch, wenn man es als AddOn zu R3E kauft?
> ...



Leider ist in RR Racing Experience im Moment DTM Experience separat gelistet. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass das noch abgeändert wird. 
​Selbstverständlich erhalten alle, die das Game in irgendeiner Form bis März 2014 kaufen das Addon für die Saisson 2014, in welchem dann auch nach aktuellen Angaben der Multiplayer integriert werden soll. 
Bislang hat der SP nicht ganz meine Erwartungen erfüllt, die Gegner fuhren mir bislang 2-3 Sekunden hinterher. Ich hoffe, dass diese bald ihren Speed anpassen, sonst werde ich bald wieder auf Assetto Corsa umsteigen.
In Punkto Fahrgefühl gefällt mir Assetto Corsa jedenfalls besser und auch das P/L Verhältnis ist meiner Meinung nach dort definitiv besser.







silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist Multiplayer ja geplant.
> Sind auch Boxenstopps und dynamisches Wetter geplant?



Boxenstops gibt es im Moment meines Wissens nach noch nicht, aber das kann ich ja mal überprüfen.


----------



## rolli (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Vom Simbin-Support wurde mir eben bestätigt, dass DTME quasi separat innerhalb von R3E läuft.
Man hat also ein AddOn, dass man nicht als solches nutzen kann.
Das nennt man dann "Standalone-Nicht-AddOn" oder wie? 

Ich hätte mir schon erwartet, dass ich die DTM-Kisten dann auf allen Strecken nutzen kann. Umgekehrt wäre ich gerne mal mit einem beliebigen Auto über eine DTM-Strecke gefahren.

Ob sich da noch was tut? 
Jedenfalls warte ich mit dem Kauf noch eine Weile...

EDIT: Den Threadtitel könnte man mal ändern, die Firma heißt wirklich "SimBin" und nicht anders.


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SIMBIM bringt DTM Experience*

Hab es mal angepasst, den Fehler hab ich übersehen...tja das doofe Hirn spielt da mit uns einen Streich


----------

